# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Full-scope private practice seeking full-time Optometrist in A

## MichaelGuessford

*Full-scope private practice seeking full-time Optometrist in Anchorage, AK*
A well-established, multi-O.D. practice in Anchorage has a need for a full-time Optometrist. This full scope optometry practice includes medical, surgical co-management, contact lenses, and you can even do low vision & pediatrics.
Anchorage is Alaskas largest city. The city loves to celebrate and hosts many special events and festivals every year. It has a wide variety of restaurants and serves some of the freshest seafood in the world. The area offers some of the most spectacular wildlife and scenic natural beauty in the world.
Learn more about what Anchorage offers in the variety of activities, culture, and quality of life here: - http://www.anchorage.net/things-to-do
*Key highlights of the practice:*

OCT, Specular Microscopy, Visual field, HD wide field fundus cameras, auto fluorescents, automated and non-automated refractorsCross-trained staff including certified techsEHR: Maximeyes
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

Medical optometry and surgical co-managementContact lens fittingsOpportunities for low vision and pediatricsFull time  one Saturday/monthFlexible scheduleCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

High experience-based compensation with immediate potential for growthBenefits are negotiable and include 4-weeks vacation, health, dental, and malpractice insurance, CE, 401-k, licensureRelocation cost support
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: AK-KM-4163-0123
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

